# Re: Where can I get a good light suited for event production



## skyshinee1124 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Where can I get a good light suited for event production*

Desperately seeking decent stage lighting


Can anybody please recommend a good quality and decent stage light for events at a reasonable price?


I need a new moving head light. I don't like wash light , so something on a stand is what I aim for.
It must be able to smooth scanning,horizontal scan 540 degrees, 260 degrees vertical scanning.


I originally bought two RGBW LED Beam Light Fixtures, but Some do not work right out of the box, and others have issues after very little time or use.


Is there anything I can buy in let's say roughly $500 range?
。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。


Where can I get a good light suited for event production
What mechanics for a America DJ 200w 5R moving head light? :naughty:


----------

